# Unbelievable Hahahaha



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Can you believe these Chinese, and this on my whatapp

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

"Raindy"

LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Silver said:


> "Raindy"
> 
> LOL



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

So are you now the sole importer/distributor for Raindy products?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Spyker said:


> So are you now the sole importer/distributor for Raindy products?


 
Lol I dont think that'll ever get lived down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

Nope. Don't think so!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

i don't get it? you guys actually just making fun of someone's name here?


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

No, the guy chatting to @annemarievdh on Whatsapp is from china, and apparently makes vaping gear. We are just teasing her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

@denizenx I promise you its not his/her real name, Chinese have Chinese names and choose random English, or in this case Chinglish names to communicate and do business with Westerners.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

johan said:


> @denizenx I promise you its not his/her real name, Chinese have Chinese names and choose random English, or in this case Chinglish names to communicate and do business with Westerners.



Makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

hahaha, I still don't know from which component he/she is. But honestly, I rely don't care.


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahaha, I still don't know from which component he/she is. But honestly, I rely don't care.



Maybe he is part of the atomizer *component*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

